# Fantastic Alternative To Using a Score



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not saying that this type of video replaces the reading of scores, but, wow, I could watch this over and over again, and I'd still learn something new. What editing! Oh, and it's The Rite, San Fran style:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf0e_n49dcQ


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 6, 2012)

This is a great show. I bought it on DVD along with Shosty's Fifth Symphony.


----------



## sbkp (Aug 6, 2012)

I love that video. The surround mix is something else 

It's also part of MTT's "Keeping Score" series, which has a cool documentary about the composition (and a little about the ballet).


----------



## JohnG (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for pointing it out, Ned. Wonderful!

Just to confirm -- is it this DVD?

http://www.amazon.com/Keeping-Score-Revolutions-Stravinskys-Spring/dp/B000JBWWTW (http://www.amazon.com/Keeping-Score-Rev ... B000JBWWTW)


----------



## José Herring (Aug 6, 2012)

Long live this piece. I never grow tired of it.


----------



## BopEuph (Aug 6, 2012)

I do like the way SFSO makes their videos. 

But man, I really had to crank everything up just to hear. Classical music is always so quiet on recordings!


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 6, 2012)

JohnG @ Mon Aug 06 said:


> Thanks for pointing it out, Ned. Wonderful!
> 
> Just to confirm -- is it this DVD?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Keeping-Score-Revolutions-Stravinskys-Spring/dp/B000JBWWTW (http://www.amazon.com/Keeping-Score-Rev ... B000JBWWTW)



Yes


----------



## jleckie (Aug 6, 2012)

The whole series is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## RyBen (Aug 6, 2012)

I've never enjoyed Stravinsky as much as I did with that video. Beautiful bassoon solo too. Thanks for sharing.

Man I never knew there was so much variety in that piece. There must be material for at least a dozen scoring scenarios.


----------



## sbkp (Aug 6, 2012)

jleckie @ Mon Aug 06 said:


> The whole series is worth its weight in gold.



+1!



RyBen @ Mon Aug 06 said:


> I've never enjoyed Stravinsky as much as I did with that video. Beautiful bassoon solo too. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Man I never knew there was so much variety in that piece. There must be material for at least a dozen scoring scenarios.



If not a dozen actual scores, as well. (Jawa transport scene being the most obvious one I know.)



BopEuph @ Mon Aug 06 said:


> I do like the way SFSO makes their videos.
> 
> But man, I really had to crank everything up just to hear. Classical music is always so quiet on recordings!



The dynamic range is like that on SFS's CD from several years earlier, too. (A _great_ CD, by the way!) It gets really quiet and REALLY [email protected]#ING LOUD. It's great, but hard to listen to in the car


----------



## synthetic (Aug 6, 2012)

They're also on iTunes, and they used to stream for free from the PBS website I think.

[edit] 

I meant "Keeping Score" is on iTunes. This performance was probably filmed at the same time. But Keeping Score is a documentary he does on how it was written, goes to Russia to see folk singers, shows the costumes, interview the musicians about playing the piece, it's really excellent. All of the episodes I've watched were amazing. 

http://itunes.apple.com/us/tv-season/keeping-score/id333185655 (http://itunes.apple.com/us/tv-season/ke ... d333185655)

There may also be a performance video on DVD.


----------



## BopEuph (Aug 6, 2012)

sbkp @ Mon Aug 06 said:


> The dynamic range is like that on SFS's CD from several years earlier, too. (A _great_ CD, by the way!) It gets really quiet and REALLY [email protected]#ING LOUD. It's great, but hard to listen to in the car



Dynamics is a great thing, but man...I had it cranked to hear the soft sections, and then I got a Facebook message. I about jumped out of my seat!


----------



## sbkp (Aug 6, 2012)

BopEuph @ Mon Aug 06 said:


> sbkp @ Mon Aug 06 said:
> 
> 
> > The dynamic range is like that on SFS's CD from several years earlier, too. (A _great_ CD, by the way!) It gets really quiet and REALLY [email protected]#ING LOUD. It's great, but hard to listen to in the car
> ...



Reason enough to unsubscribe from facebook, imho!


----------



## Matt Baron (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow, thanks for sharing. This is great!


----------



## P.T. (Aug 6, 2012)

There is so much wonderful orchestral content on Youtube.

I have recently watched;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDqCIcsUtPI&feature=plcp (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDqCIcsUtPI&amp;feature=plcp)

Tchaikovsky's 6th. A riveting performance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy7zlStitCE

Debussy La Mer.

I have to agree about excessive dynamics at times.
It's too loud at one extreme and too soft, to the point of not being able to even hear it, at the other extreme.

I sometimes wonder if that's the actual orchestral dynamic or if the engineers are working the faders in the studio.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 6, 2012)

BopEuph @ Mon Aug 06 said:


> I do like the way SFSO makes their videos.
> 
> But man, I really had to crank everything up just to hear. Classical music is always so quiet on recordings!



It's called dynamic range. It used to be common in music, strange as that may seem


----------



## José Herring (Aug 6, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Aug 06 said:


> BopEuph @ Mon Aug 06 said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the way SFSO makes their videos.
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Comes as quite a shot to some that there's more dynamics in music than loud and louder.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 6, 2012)

So glad to have you guys to share my joy. And thank you SFSO! Now, I'm off to buy the DVD.


----------



## BopEuph (Aug 6, 2012)

josejherring @ Mon Aug 06 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Mon Aug 06 said:
> 
> 
> > BopEuph @ Mon Aug 06 said:
> ...



From a brass player's perspective, there's no other dynamic! :D 

Seriously, though. Even loud sections in most classical recordings don't compare to any contemporary pop recording. Film scores don't usually have this issue, though. Even the soft dynamics are heard while driving. Don't bother trying to hear the beginning of Pines of the Appian Way while on the highway! But you still have to crank the speakers to get the fortissimo to rumble!


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 6, 2012)

Some one on YouTube said this piece sounded like a jumble of nothing. pity. That's like a blind man critcizing on the Mona Lisa. 

Sigh.


----------



## BopEuph (Aug 6, 2012)

It's why I tend to ignore YouTube comments. People on the internet are just dumb.

Frankly, though, it being the internet and all, I'm surprised nobody's tried to jump on their soapbox about how this video has something to do with politics, and it's always a bad political commentary, at that. That's all comments on any website seem to be about these days.


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 6, 2012)

What is there not to love about that piece - it is so much fun to play too!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 6, 2012)

> There is so much wonderful orchestral content on Youtube



Oh yeah. There's a whole lot of wonderful music period. Put in "Miles Davis."


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 6, 2012)

> There is so much wonderful orchestral content on Youtube



Oh yeah. There's a whole lot of wonderful music period. Put in "Miles Davis."


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 7, 2012)

Great video, I'll be looking into that series.

I've heard lots of interpretations of "The Rite", and I like this one a lot. Looove the phrasing of all the soloists, especially the solo bassoon. I'm not at all impressed by the director (M.T. Thomas): architecture, precision, phrasing, transitions, etc. But I guess the proof is in the pudding as they say.

These videos are interesting to watch, but imo have nothing to do with what you get out of studying a score.


----------



## sbkp (Aug 7, 2012)

BopEuph @ Mon Aug 06 said:


> josejherring @ Mon Aug 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Comes as quite a shot to some that there's more dynamics in music than loud and louder.
> ...



There are actually several


----------



## BopEuph (Aug 7, 2012)

I forgot about that document. It's pretty dead on.


----------

